

Are you a super-recogniser? The skill the police are using to hunt criminals - williamhpark
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20150611-the-superpower-police-now-use-to-tackle-crime

======
a3n
I have the anti-skill. I sometimes find it difficult to recognize people I
know in a small crowd. I recently went to a work function in a very small bar,
got just inside the door, and was standing two feet from a co-worker already
there. We were facing each other, and I couldn't see him until he called my
name; about four other co-workers were standing right next to him. When he
called my name they instantly came into view.

I have trouble finding my own kid in a crowd. His best friend's mother might
be a super-recognizer, so I just ask her where my kid is.

I have asked in a conference room if someone is here, while looking right at
them.

But I have never mistaken anyone for a hat.

